

Burnout - kamaal
https://unicornfree.com/2015/burnout

======
tptacek
Persistent "inability to feel it" w/r/t/ achievement and performance level you
used to summon for your work can also be an early sign of depression, which is
something you might want to be vigilant and proactive about.

~~~
greenyoda
There's a link at the bottom of the article which is a differential analysis
of burnout vs. major depression. The biggest difference seems to be that
depression affects all facets of one's life, but people suffering from burnout
at work can still experience happiness outside of work (e.g., if they take a
vacation).

~~~
cpncrunch
Except it isn't quite accurate. It is certainly possible to experience major
depression as a result of burnout. I know because I have experienced it
myself. Also, a lot of the things in that differential diagnosis chart aren't
correct (e.g. major depression has been shown to affect the immune system and
the HPA axis).

